# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How To Profile A Knife Blade

## crashdive123

When I made this video I was using a Grizzly grinder (2 X 72 belt sander).  I did most of the profiling on the flat platten area of the grinder.  Since this video was shot, and based on a recommendation from Camp10, I use the contact wheel for profiling.  It seems to go much smoother - thanks Camp10.  

Another note - if you do not have a large grinder, using a small, inexpensive bench grinder or an angle grinder can be used.

----------


## Camp10

[QUOTE=crashdive123;263568]When I made this video I was using a Grizzly grinder (2 X 72 belt sander).  I did most of the profiling on the flat platten area of the grinder.  Since this video was shot, and based on a recommendation from Camp10, I use the contact wheel for profiling.  It seems to go much smoother - thanks Camp10.  

Anytime, my friend!  Glad I was able to help someone.

----------


## Winter

Thanks for posting this. I may finally get my first real belt sander soon.

----------

